# Rods removed from sale. Offshore Angler Ocean Master Casting Rod



## Sandcrab

Offshore Angler Offshore Angler Surf Casting Rod. Rod is a 10', 2 piece rod.

Model number: OSR10c
Line Weight: 17-40 lbs
Lure Weight: 4-8 oz

Original owner. Rod was used 4 times. Mint condition. Rod lists for $179.99 but will sell it for $100. Local pickup only. Cash sale.


----------



## Sandcrab

Rods reduced to $125 each.


----------



## Sandcrab

$100 each. Last chance.


----------



## Sandcrab

Spinning rod removed from sale.


----------



## Sandcrab

Both rods removed from sale.


----------

